# Any recommendation as an all purpose devensive weapon?



## dangolite

This is for a class project. I'm researching/ looking for a good blade you would use in a zombie attack. I'm guessing a machete to the head would be the best, but I'm not a combat person. If a person were on drugs (unstoppable for the most part), how could he be stopped? If I had a shot gun, I can figure that one out. Zombie Apocalypse Survival | Checklist Go Is where I'll put this info. Thanks.


----------



## AquaHull

Large Bowie Knife, because I have one, I have a machete also, but I like some David Bowie music,so


----------



## thomasdangerpowers

a full size gerber machette with a saw back, would be my choice of blade in this situation but again the closer you have to get to him the more dangerous he is to you and what if he take the weapon away from you? just shoot the guy if it comes down to it, if someone is going to die, whos it to be him or you?


----------



## bigdogbuc

I would use a bayonet. Attached to the end of a Mossberg M590A1 12 Gauge. Would meet the "all purpose" portion of your question anyway. ;-)


----------



## kyletx1911a1

asked and answered get a shotgun


----------



## badey

Probably shotgun. You can hunt small game (dove) up to big game (moose/polar bear) with it. It can fire small shot, slugs, buckshot, lead shot, steel shot, etc. You can get adjustable chokes for most shotgun barrels, so you can adjust the shot pattern.

However, you can't cut things with a shotgun, which you can do with a knife. If I had to choose between a knife/machete and a shotgun as the only tool I could have, I would choose the shotgun. You can always find a sharp rock to cut with, but you can't find another tool in nature to do what a shotgun can.


----------



## badey

I forgot to add. Here is a link to a good podcast on the subject (I'm a podcast junkie).

Why the Shotgun is the Ultimate Survival Weapon | The Survival Podcast


----------



## whichfinger

I'd use my Katana. Because there can be only one. ::saber::


----------



## kyletx1911a1

whichfinger said:


> I'd use my Katana. Because there can be only one. ::saber::


hey hey no highlander jokes


----------



## whichfinger

kyletx1911a1 said:


> hey hey no highlander jokes


A lot of people are laughing now, but that will change at The Quickening.


----------



## Lucky Jim

dangolite said:


> ..If a person were on drugs (unstoppable for the most part), how could he be stopped?..


Blind him with a pepper spray? Are they legally on sale?
Alternatively a club might be a good idea to knock him out or at least make him stagger around dazed.
Knives would be messy because he might just keep on coming until he collapses from loss of blood which could take ages.
Of course, a gun would solve the problem easily, just blow the mofo's head off..


----------



## kyletx1911a1

you and sean running along the beach hand in hand(lol)


----------



## windsearcher

I have to say that a reliable shotgun would be the way to go. For defensive purposes, an edged weapon is going to require you to get a lot closer than you want to be to any threat.

As mentioned earlier..... shotgun can hunt bird, small game, large game and be a good home defense / self defense weapon just by changing the load.

My .02


----------



## Leon

dangolite said:


> This is for a class project. I'm researching/ looking for a good blade you would use in a zombie attack. I'm guessing a machete to the head would be the best, but I'm not a combat person. If a person were on drugs (unstoppable for the most part), how could he be stopped? If I had a shot gun, I can figure that one out. Zombie Apocalypse Survival | Checklist Go Is where I'll put this info. Thanks.


Cane knife


----------



## joec

whichfinger said:


> I'd use my Katana. Because there can be only one. ::saber::


I'm with you on this one whichfinger. :mrgreen:


----------



## The Tourist

I would use a switchblade for one obvious reason. If I'm out in the world, that's what I carry...


----------



## CapitalKane49p

dangolite said:


> This is for a class project. I'm researching/ looking for a good blade you would use in a zombie attack. I'm guessing a machete to the head would be the best, but I'm not a combat person. If a person were on drugs (unstoppable for the most part), how could he be stopped? If I had a shot gun, I can figure that one out. Zombie Apocalypse Survival | Checklist Go Is where I'll put this info. Thanks.


What's the situation? In the open or in close quarters?

If you are in the open I'd got with what others have recommended, a nice comfortable machete. 

If you are in close quarters, hallway, stairwell or a place you can't swing something . I'd use a plywood shield with flattened tin can cases nailed to it and a short handled spear like a Iklwa. The kind the Zulus warriors used. That way you can push at any intruder with your shield while taking care of any required business with the spear. 

*Disclaimer: The above recommendations are for entertainment purposes only.*

Godspeed.


----------



## bigwheel

CapitalKane49p said:


> What's the situation? In the open or in close quarters?
> 
> If you are in the open I'd got with what others have recommended, a nice comfortable machete.
> 
> If you are in close quarters, hallway, stairwell or a place you can't swing something . I'd use a plywood shield with flattened tin can cases nailed to it and a short handled spear like a Iklwa. The kind the Zulus warriors used. That way you can push at any intruder with your shield while taking care of any required business with the spear.
> 
> *Disclaimer: The above recommendations are for entertainment purposes only.*
> 
> Godspeed.
> [/QUOTE





dangolite said:


> This is for a class project. I'm researching/ looking for a good blade you would use in a zombie attack. I'm guessing a machete to the head would be the best, but I'm not a combat person. If a person were on drugs (unstoppable for the most part), how could he be stopped? If I had a shot gun, I can figure that one out. Zombie Apocalypse Survival | Checklist Go Is where I'll put this info. Thanks.


I would forget it. Get yourself an ASP and learn how to use it. Much better than a bladed instrument in any situation that springs immediately to mind. I have a light duty model form Amazon that goes everywhere I do in case I aint up to shooting somebody..but I am trained to know how to use it lol. Might not work for an untrained rookie with a knife fetish. It packs perfect laid out sideways in the bottom of my nail apron or hung on the gun belt.








(2021 New Version) Alloy Tool Uses, Collapsible Stick Multifunctional Outdoor Tools - - Amazon.com


(2021 New Version) Alloy Tool Uses, Collapsible Stick Multifunctional Outdoor Tools - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## RedSky

If you are restricted from ranged weapons, go classical with a medium-length to short sword; a hand-and-a-half, or a gladius, maybe a wakazashi. Maybe a cutlass or backsword. Katanas are too long for close quarters fighting. Anything shorter is, well, too short. 

I am a fan of the asp for discrete carry of a defensive striking weapon, but you are talking about a melee weapon with serious offensive stabbing and chopping power.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

bigwheel said:


> I would forget it. Get yourself an ASP and learn how to use it. Much better than a bladed instrument in any situation that springs immediately to mind. I have a light duty model form Amazon that goes everywhere I do in case I aint up to shooting somebody..but I am trained to know how to use it lol. Might not work for an untrained rookie with a knife fetish. It packs perfect laid out sideways in the bottom of my nail apron or hung on the gun belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2021 New Version) Alloy Tool Uses, Collapsible Stick Multifunctional Outdoor Tools - - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> (2021 New Version) Alloy Tool Uses, Collapsible Stick Multifunctional Outdoor Tools - - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Nice wand. Does it come with a top hat, cape and a bunny wabbit?

Now you see it, now you don't.

"Ahhhwwww shucks, I just got bit"

Godspeed


----------



## Demitri.14

dangolite said:


> This is for a class project. I'm researching/ looking for a good blade you would use in a zombie attack. I'm guessing a machete to the head would be the best, but I'm not a combat person. If a person were on drugs (unstoppable for the most part), how could he be stopped? If I had a shot gun, I can figure that one out. Zombie Apocalypse Survival | Checklist Go Is where I'll put this info. Thanks.


What the hell kind of class are you in ?


----------



## inceptor

Demitri.14 said:


> What the hell kind of class are you in ?


I hope your not expecting an answer. This person hasn't been around since 2012.


----------



## Kauboy

You guys are responding to a 9 year old thread our resident necromancer decided to resurrect.
The OP no longer cares for any suggestions.


----------



## bigwheel

It makes a unique sound when it gets flung open. Highly similar to a .12 gauge getting racked. The mere sound makes most folks give up according to the rumors and first hand experiences. Very good on mean dogs. It can make em act nice.


----------



## Demitri.14

inceptor said:


> I hope your not expecting an answer. This person hasn't been around since 2012.


I guess that means he probably has graduated from High School by now.


----------



## Trihonda

Knives are questionable as a defensive tools... FACT - IF you get into a knife fight, you WILL get cut and stabbed...

I love knives, collect a number of brands, carry one always... but if I'm breaking out a knife to defend myself, its a sucky day...


----------



## bigwheel

Trihonda said:


> Knives are questionable as a defensive tools... FACT - IF you get into a knife fight, you WILL get cut and stabbed...
> 
> I love knives, collect a number of brands, carry one always... but if I'm breaking out a knife to defend myself, its a sucky day...


Same here. The knife will come out only after they manage to take away my ASP, pepper spray, the ammo runs out and I reach the conclusion I cant out run the bad guy zombie lol.


----------



## ErickthePutz

An iron frying pan. Multi use. Legal in al 50 states.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

ErickthePutz said:


> An iron frying pan. Multi use. Legal in al 50 states.


Agreed Lodge is my preference. I find them quicker on the draw.

Godspeed.


----------



## BamaDOC

ErickthePutz said:


> An iron frying pan. Multi use. Legal in al 50 states.


booo!!!!


----------



## Demitri.14

ErickthePutz said:


> An iron frying pan. Multi use. Legal in al 50 states.


And once you kill the bad guys, you can fry'em up for lunch !


----------



## The Tourist

*but if I'm breaking out a knife to defend myself, its a sucky day...*

That's an odd response. We all like knives and defensive tools, we study, we seek out good trainers and most of us have gotten into trouble a time or six.

I bought some polishing stones several years ago for the knives I had lying around. I shaped the edge of these knives, making the bevels uniform and parallel, and I polished these bevels until I could see my eyes in the reflection.

Why the big deal taking several hours for this? Well, that common knife or folder can be refined into the edge of a scalpel. Oh, that bully might call you a few names, but a flashy slice to his forearm usually teaches guys like this that politeness wins out every time.


----------



## bigwheel

Just dont bring a knife to a gun fight. Anybody can remember that most likely.


----------



## The Tourist

I disagree. If some fool decides to pull a firearm just think of the movements.

First the idiot moves his jacket or shirt so he can feel around for the holster just off his kidney. The Mr. Brain has to dilly-dally around for the snap feature and if he remembered just how to release it. Since this is most likely just a few feet apart, a frightened jerk to a pistol's trigger might foolishly be fired into the floor beneath him. It is possible that fear, dirt, lack of cleaning and a frozen memory might put a bullet into the idiot's own foot.

Then again I can make a smooth, silent slice into the attacker's mid-section. Even a poor slash across his stomach will produce numerous amounts of blood mixed with filthy denim. Most guys drop the weapon they are holding.

Most buffoons fire more rounds than they can successfully hit. "Knives" never need to be reloaded...

Oh, and I carry a pistol, also. Supposedly I might need such a tool, but I've never pulled it in +25 years.


----------



## Buckman

Just picked up this 8” KA-BAR for about $80 from Blade HQ. MADE IN USA


----------



## The Tourist

Very nice butterknife, Buckman. Oh, and I like the limited, and yet sharp teeth near the ricasso. I find that I do not use this segment of a knife very often, but when you need it *you really need* it...


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The Tourist said:


> Very nice butterknife, Buckman. Oh, and I like the limited, and yet sharp teeth near the ricasso. I find that I do not use this segment of a knife very often, but when you need it *you really need* it...


I use that part of the blade most. I have yet to understand why such a blade is even needed.


----------



## jimwalton06

Can anyone tell me where I can find cyberpunk shades?


----------



## Kauboy

jimwalton06 said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find cyberpunk shades?


Why are you here?
The answer better be good.
Seeing as you share two IP addresses with another member, your answer better be damn good.


----------



## bigwheel

The Tourist said:


> I disagree. If some fool decides to pull a firearm just think of the movements.
> 
> First the idiot moves his jacket or shirt so he can feel around for the holster just off his kidney. The Mr. Brain has to dilly-dally around for the snap feature and if he remembered just how to release it. Since this is most likely just a few feet apart, a frightened jerk to a pistol's trigger might foolishly be fired into the floor beneath him. It is possible that fear, dirt, lack of cleaning and a frozen memory might put a bullet into the idiot's own foot.
> 
> Then again I can make a smooth, silent slice into the attacker's mid-section. Even a poor slash across his stomach will produce numerous amounts of blood mixed with filthy denim. Most guys drop the weapon they are holding.
> 
> Most buffoons fire more rounds than they can successfully hit. "Knives" never need to be reloaded...
> 
> Oh, and I carry a pistol, also. Supposedly I might need such a tool, but I've never pulled it in +25 years.


Sounds like the old Jack the Ripper movies were inspirational to some folks at an early age.


https://www.imdb.com/list/ls079111466/


----------



## The Tourist

*Sounds like the old Jack the Ripper movies were inspirational to some folks at an early age.*

It was never intended to be that way. When my dad wanted to build a suburban home in Menomonee Falls, a rural area where rich folks installed their kids, I wound up being instantly shoved into classes where a "Milwaukee dialect" was akin to speaking German. Fortunately I met my upcoming best friend, a handsome lad all the girls liked but didn't know he only cared about the TV series, "Whirlybirds."

Odd as this might sound, I keyed into this TV series to find out what it was about, and it turned out my dad liked the series, as well. I did not know at the time that I would soon learn how to move dangerous punch-presses and careless work-mates.

But the Milwaukee area was not to let me go. My dad worked for The Master Lock Company and they needed all of "the dumb kids" they could find. These kids were known as "truckers," a slang term for kids who still had they backs and no hernias, but were too stupid to realize that padlocks on tall skids were just shy of *one ton*. Fortunately, I was stupid too and the wheels of skids just fell into the youngsters jobs older guys demanded. Six summers, I was a trucker for six miserable summers.

On the somewhat brighter side, I still have the muscles I grew at the lock company. I never told anyone that my dad was one of the executives, and the blue collars guys were almost identical to the bikers I knew. Then again, I never had a day off, as I also worked at "31 Flavors" and "The North Hills Country Club." Laugh if you want, but even then Harleys were expensive...


----------



## bigwheel

My Daddy used to drink Old Milwakee Beer when it was .99 cents a six pack.Tasted too sweet like Schlitz sorta. Do yall really like that stuff? Thanks.


----------



## Maine-Marine

A William Wallace sword. a Claymore


----------



## Buckman

This?


----------



## marksteve

Maine-Marine said:


> A William Wallace sword. a Claymore


This is a war machine .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marineimaging

KaBAR fighting knife.


----------



## Mr.penguin

Morgan from the walking dead uses a stick that's sharpened at the end it seems effective. Cheap and easy to mass produce to have a whole army of stick fighters.


----------



## Buckman

Sticks and stones?


----------



## Spenser

*Any recommendation as an all purpose **defensive** weapon?*

.* If a person were on drugs (unstoppable for the most part), how could he be stopped? 

I* have been hit with a stun gun and not only did I not fall flat on my butt my I got back up while being stunned and grabbed the guy.

Knife fight always leads to somebody going down and both people with cuts and wounds.

Gun fight well MadMax "2 men enter 1 man leaves"

Personally from what I have seen to be most effective and non lethal, are High end pepper sprays. I watched as a gang war took place: the head of a gang getting ganked by 4-5 Asian gang members took out a can of mace and sprayed all of the Asian gang members in the face. That is all she wrote, he got away and they were screaming for the next 20 minutes blinded.

I do not care what the guy is on even if he was ramped up on PCP or Heroine, no matter how much adrenaline is rushing through your veins, if you can't see game over.


----------

